# wello this sunday



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

would anyone be interested in fishing Wello this sunday.....?
i would be launching as the sun comes up and fish till 10-11am depending on the fishing.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Ben,
I would really like to join you, but I have Season Tickets to the Broncos. I've been feeling a little too positive about life of late, so I have to go to Suncorp Stadium to be brought back down to Earth on Sunday afternoon.

Hopefully next time.

Go those Mighty Maroons!!!!

Jeff


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Cancelled due to weather


----------

